# China Glaze Wicked Halloween 2012 Collection



## Dalylah (Sep 15, 2012)

A little preview of China Glaze Wicked Halloween 2012 Collection. So, do any of these catch your eye?





Photo source

Left to right:

Cast a Spell

Immortal

Bizarre Purple

Glitter Goblin

Rougish Red

Make a Spectacle

They all look quite pretty but the two that stand out to me are Cast a Spell and Make a Spectacle.





Photo Source, Used with permission

This is Cast a Spell. It sort of reminds me of China Glaze Wagon Trail





Photo Source, Used with permission

This is Make a Spectacle over Immortal.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

Stop putting these up lol, you're only feeding my inner polish hoarder! Lmao..jk, those swatches are pretty! I like the last combo ALOT!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Stop putting these up lol, you're only feeding my inner polish hoarder! Lmao..jk, those swatches are pretty! I like the last combo ALOT!


But but but it's mah job lady! Seriously though, all I am doing is torturing myself too. Not that I don't do it anyway but now I share it with you all too haha


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 15, 2012)

Skipping. If there's open stock then I might pick up the purple one only because I'm on the hunt for the perfect purple. I have two or three sets from last year that I've only used one or two times since Halloween.


----------



## Souly (Sep 15, 2012)

Glitter goblin is gorgeous! Drool Drool Drool


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't resist polish! I was on the hunt for those elf villainous palettes and found WnW Halloween stuff at Walgreens. I wanted to get a pic but there was a ladder and cart in my way lol..so I snagged 2 colors really quick and used some store rewards to purchase them... Jeez.. with all the new polish I've bought, I need a plastic nail wheel to swatch them!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I will be buying this entire collection. It just is SPEAKING to me, y'all. love love love!


----------



## jilleans (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I'd eat polish if it wouldn't kill me!  j/k  I've recently found my polish freak and started polishing it up.  These are amazing and I want them all!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jilleans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'd eat polish if it wouldn't kill me!  j/k  I've recently found my polish freak and started polishing it up.  These are amazing and I want them all!


Welcome to the madness lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

I like make a spectacle but I'm sure I have something similar somewhere so I don't think I'll be buying.


----------



## astokes (Oct 10, 2012)

There's been a controversy surrounding the artwork for this collection. Cray cray!

I'm glad they actually publicly addressed the issue!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow. I'm shocked that someone hired would do something like that ESPECIALLY in such a popular line. The artist wasn't thinking that's for sure.


----------



## astokes (Oct 10, 2012)

It is very shocking. I've seen her artwork around before I heard about this. She's got quite a following!

You're right, the "artist" was not thinking.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

For those curious this is the work from Abigail that was stolen. The image is called The Alchemist's Wife.



​ http://abigaillarson.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d4ekooa​ 


​ China Glaze's Wicked​


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh JFC, as a designer I would've flipped a lid over the blatant copying. They pretty much just traced her artwork : and blur/edited it.


----------



## astokes (Oct 10, 2012)

&amp; they stole the dress/body off of this drawing of hers:





http://abigaillarson.deviantart.com/gallery/12236428#/d228aum


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

The so-called "artist" that did it should be ashamed of him/herself. What in the world possessed the person to do that? The internet is big but at the same time it's actually really small that someone would recognize the work.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

Well.. that's boo boo.. but back to polish. I picked up the 4 pack for $10.99 @Sally's. The individual polishes were $6 and it seemed silly to buy one only. Great deal and I'm rocking them now!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well.. that's boo boo.. but back to polish. I picked up the 4 pack for $10.99 @Sally's. The individual polishes were $6 and it seemed silly to buy one only. Great deal and I'm rocking them now!


I'm going polish hunting Friday. All the Halloween goodies suck me in!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> I'm going polish hunting Friday. All the Halloween goodies suck me in!


 A lot of drugstores are doing 20-25% or BOGO 50% deals, so you may score some good deals! BTW, I got the purple, red(which is more orange), glitter and glow in the dark in my set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wrecked my low buy, but my nails are cute and sprinkled with glitter!


----------

